# dansguardian + yahoo mail attachment problem

## truc

Hello everybody,

Let me first say that the problem is not gentoo specific since the server I'm actually working on is debian based. However I'm quite used to fgo and thought you guys would help me anyway:)

I have dansguardian-2.10.1.1 installed with squid-3.0.STABLE19 'behind' as the cache proxy. Everything works well except making an attachment in yahoo webmail:

=> I can only attach small documents (and I can't find the maximum size since it sometimes woks and sometimes not, but it's something around 70-120Ko)

=> The problem appears for intercepted traffix (iptables' REDIRECT) AND also for configured browsers

=> Bypasing dansguardian (ie, either REDIRECTing http traffic to squid, or configuring the browser to use squid as the proxy) solves the issue, but as you can imagine, that's not a really acceptable solution

I'm not sure of which information you might want to know, so just ask and I'll try to be quick to answer.

Anyway, for now, I tried looking what's happenning with tcpdump and after a moment, nothing is transmitted, but on the yahoo webmail everything is like the file is still being uploaded.

Nothing wrong in the log either(no error or anything)

Thanks in advance for your help

----------

